# A Birthday and Christmas Celebration with Bonfire and Trad Archery Shoot



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2009)

Saturday December 12th, 2009

Al's Place 

We are going to help Jeff Hampton aka Jake Allen celebrate his 50th birthday and you are cordially invited to join us. 

Weather permitting I have designated 2:00 PM as a start time for the festivities but early birds are always welcomed. This should give us plenty of time for some trad shooting fun before dark and eating. Of course this is a very busy time of year for all so if you cannot make it for the entire time just come when you can. Sometime after dark we will eat and celebrate Jeff's birthday with the lighting of the cake candles which will appear for a moment as though we have two bonfires going. 

I expect we will do as we have done in the past and ask everyone to bring a dish to share if they can but I am open to suggestions for a menu or en tree's.

More details forthcoming as we near the date and get an idea of what we can expect weather wise. Main thing is to mark your calendars so you can plan accordingly.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 16, 2009)

We will try to attend.  Let me know what you need us to bring.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds good!  Count Me and my family in on this!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah Baby!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## hogdgz (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome, we will try our best to make it!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2009)

Gee Al...you told me I was coming out of the cake!!! Will it be on fire????!!! it'll singe my stuff for sure!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 16, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Gee Al...you told me I was coming out of the cake!!! Will it be on fire????!!! it'll singe my stuff for sure!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like a party!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 16, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Gee Al...you told me I was coming out of the cake!!! Will it be on fire????!!! it'll singe my stuff for sure!!!!




If you need a stunt double,  Al finally got it down off his roof.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If you need a stunt double,  Al finally got it down off his roof.



Bout time!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If you need a stunt double,  Al finally got it down off his roof.


Oh No!!!! you didn't say that AJ!!!!!! that gorilla is at least 1 and 1/2 ft shorter than I am!!!! And I'm not nearly as hairy!!! my hands and feet aren't that large either!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 17, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If you need a stunt double,  Al finally got it down off his roof.



Do you have a death wish?



TNGIRL said:


> Oh No!!!! you didn't say that AJ!!!!!! that gorilla is at least 1 and 1/2 ft shorter than I am!!!! And I'm not nearly as hairy!!! my hands and feet aren't that large either!!!!



Get him girl...


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 17, 2009)

Where?


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 17, 2009)

Bill Mc said:


> Where?




Al's house in Scaryietta. 



Thanks for the invite Al. I reckon I will be there! 

Where is Baldfish and the shortcake jokes?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 18, 2009)

Wish I could make it, but our daughter graduates from the Georgia Institute of Technology with a degree in Biomedical Engineering on that date and I have a vested interest in that deal. 

Y'all have fun.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 18, 2009)

You'll be missed Gene!!!!!! But your priorites are spot on!!!! Congratulations on the graduate!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 18, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Oh No!!!! you didn't say that AJ!!!!!! that gorilla is at least 1 and 1/2 ft shorter than I am!!!! And I'm not nearly as hairy!!! my hands and feet aren't that large either!!!!


What it a stunt there not excaltly alike just close!




OutFishHim said:


> Do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> 
> Get him girl...



Hey hey she can whoop me on her own!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 18, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What it a stunt there not excaltly alike just close!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A.J....that didn't zaxctly help!!!!  "close" isn't very nice either!!!!!! But that's ok......you can be mean to me until baldfish gets here and takes up the slack!!!!
And I would never whoop up on you, just a tender gentle smack here and there!!!! you'll love it!!


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 18, 2009)

I believe me and wifey-poo will be attending.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 18, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> I believe me and wifey-poo will be attending.


Josh, will be great to meet your better half!!! And get to visit with you again!!!What a hoot!! Can't wait til you change the avatar!!! really scarey looking!!!! I believe the Gary Busey pics are available now??!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Gonna try and get the whole clan over there!!! Gonna put in for some PTO  So, hopefully we'll make it


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 18, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> A.J....that didn't zaxctly help!!!!  "close" isn't very nice either!!!!!! But that's ok......you can be mean to me until baldfish gets here and takes up the slack!!!!
> And I would never whoop up on you, just a tender gentle smack here and there!!!! you'll love it!!



Tomi, you will have to excuse AJ.........he's kind of like a.........how should I put it.......a Caveman!....Speaks before his brain can catch up.

Now Baldfish, on the other hand.......wellll......he has no excuse.





Strych9 said:


> I believe me and wifey-poo will be attending.







SnowHunter said:


> Gonna try and get the whole clan over there!!! Gonna put in for some PTO  So, hopefully we'll make it



Yea sista!  I hope you all can make it!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 18, 2009)

I will do my best to make it, let me know if I can help with anything


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmmmm  Got some things planned, but let me see if my juggling skills can help me move somethings around so I can make it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 20, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> wifey-poo will be attending.





You should try to make it also


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 20, 2009)

I will be there in spirit.

Unfortunately, I will be house bound so I won't be able to make it in person.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Food!*

I am planning to fire up 2 Dutch Ovens for this shindig.

one w/;  a Pork Tenderloin and Venison Roast, cooked with
taters, onions, garlic, carrots, mushrooms, green beans
and gravy

the other; White and dark meat chicken over brown rice, pineapple chunks, mushrooms, english peas,
with enough water and chicken stock to make the rice good and chewy.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 20, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Wish I could make it, but our daughter graduates from the Georgia Institute of Technology with a degree in Biomedical Engineering on that date and I have a vested interest in that deal.
> 
> Y'all have fun.



Good job,Gene! Congratulations to your daughter.Sounds like she chose a field where she'll be able to get a good-paying job,too.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 27, 2009)

2 weeks!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 27, 2009)

Still plannin on bein there  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 27, 2009)

I might try to make this one......  hmmmm.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 28, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Still plannin on bein there  Can't wait!!!









Dixie Dawg said:


> I might try to make this one......  hmmmm.....




You can crash at my house if you want!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 28, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> I believe me and wifey-poo will be attending.



You have a wife??


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 28, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> I will be there in spirit.
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be house bound so I won't be able to make it in person.



Shoot, you can just cut them ankle thingees off. They'll never notice....


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 28, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> You can crash at my house if you want!



I may take you up on that... lemme get back to ya


----------



## Al33 (Nov 30, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I am planning to fire up 2 Dutch Ovens for this shindig.
> 
> one w/;  a Pork Tenderloin and Venison Roast, cooked with
> taters, onions, garlic, carrots, mushrooms, green beans
> ...



OK, we are gettin' pretty close so time to chime in on what you may be bringing food wise. I will supply all the paper plates, cups, napkins, eating utensils, etc., ect.. I will also have the grill set up if anyone wants to use it as well as a big burner for for any large en trees. Likely it will be cold so warm dishes like soups, chili, or whatever will be a welcomed dish.

I think threeeleggedpigmy's bride (Courtney) will be doing the cider thing again and maybe Ta-ton-ka's better half will be bringing the stuffed jalapeños.

Please post up what you are planning on bringing food wise.

Thanks


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 30, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> View attachment 417405
> 
> You should try to make it also







DRB1313 said:


> You have a wife??



yes sir, are you surprised?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like it'll be fun. Hopefully I'll be in town for such activities.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 30, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> yes sir, are you surprised?



Nah, alcohol works all the time...


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 30, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Nah, alcohol works all the time...



ain't that the truth...by 2am, she was a "10".  At 10am, she was a "2".


----------



## AmandaM (Nov 30, 2009)

party


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 30, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Looks like it'll be fun. Hopefully I'll be in town for such activities.



About time you show for something!

We haven't seen you since DOG!?!?



AmandaM said:


> party


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 30, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> About time you show for something!
> 
> We haven't seen you since DOG!?!?



I know. I changed jobs a while back and have been slammed ever since....it's good stuff though.

I'm hopin' to make it to this though. Should be fun...and it's right by my house.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 1, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> ain't that the truth...by 2am, she was a "10".  At 10am, she was a "2".



I meant on HER.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 3, 2009)

Yall gonna let me shoot if I bring my training wheels bow?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, and I can bring brownies and goo  What kinda goo yall want?


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 4, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall gonna let me shoot if I bring my training wheels bow?



Of course you can shoot your bow! Plus, you have Birthday honors, Miss December 7th! 
We shoot at stuffed animals, pill bottles, Totonka's adult beverage cans off of Bubba Tell's head, and things like any furry critter that looks like a squirrel, silly enough to run thru the yard.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 4, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Of course you can shoot your bow! Plus, you have Birthday honors, Miss December 7th!
> We shoot at stuffed animals, pill bottles, Totonka's adult beverage cans off of Bubba Tell's head, and things like any furry critter that looks like a squirrel, silly enough to run thru the yard.



WOOHOO!!!! Looks like I'll be gettin some fun practice in  

Yeah, mines comin up too  I'm sure yall will still outshoot me


----------



## Elbow (Dec 4, 2009)

Wish I could be there. I'm not back home until after Dec. 15th.
Happy Birthday Jeff! Sounds like it's going to be a good one with lot's of friends!
El


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall gonna let me shoot if I bring my training wheels bow?



Sure you can bring your confoundit bow but you have to promise you will try a trad bow too. I 'spect....no, make that I know, you will have more fun with the trad bow.



Elbow said:


> Wish I could be there. I'm not back home until after Dec. 15th.
> Happy Birthday Jeff! Sounds like it's going to be a good one with lot's of friends!
> El



Wish you could make it too. Hopefully there will plenty of pic's to share here so you will at least get to see them. You can also help us out by praying we have some decent weather.


----------



## Elbow (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope you have some decent weather; you guys got slammed the other day.....nasty looking!
It is raining here all week next week so I feel your pain.

I will pray for good weather!
El


----------



## LadyGunner (Dec 6, 2009)

have an event early that morning
then hoping to hitch a ride over

I'm bringing extra quarters so I can ride the cow


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 6, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Sure you can bring your confoundit bow but you have to promise you will try a trad bow too. I 'spect....no, make that I know, you will have more fun with the trad bow.



I have tried a recurce  Someone bring a lefty and I'll give it a shot again  Can't promise I won't lose arrows all over the place though


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 7, 2009)

Al is a lefty so you will be good. 

Al - The Wife and I will try to make it a bit later. I'll be shooting 4 legged brown things with a rifle that morning.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 8, 2009)

As of this morning looks like we will have a soggy day of it with mid week rains and a 50% chance of rain on Saturday. Does anyone have a canopy they can bring? I can see where we could use at least two of them so if you don't mind bringing them I sure would appreciate it. If you have to leave without it I will make sure it gets taken care of properly and back to you.

Neither do I have a boom box so if you have one and perhaps some Christmas music or whatever to play in it that would be nice also.

I have cleared things out so there should be plenty of parking. Don't let the rain keep you from coming or those that are here are going to call you a wimp.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 8, 2009)

I can bring 2 pop-up shelters and a few chairs.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 8, 2009)

Ill bring a lil CD player, dont have any Christmas music.....


Is there enuff wood for the fire??


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 8, 2009)

I got a great Elvis Christmas CD!!!!!!!! I'll be sure and bring!!!! Jeff loves Christmas music!!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 8, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I can bring 2 pop-up shelters and a few chairs.


GREAT!


The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Ill bring a lil CD player, dont have any Christmas music.....
> 
> Is there enuff wood for the fire??


Good deal!!! And yes, I have the wood covered so hopefully it will be good and dry.



TNGIRL said:


> Jeff loves Christmas music!!!


Reads like a private joke. Care to share?


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 8, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Reads like a private joke. Care to share?



Not at all!!! He channel surfs alot when we're in the truck riding. And since the Christmas music started out BEFORE Thanksgiving!!!! He'll tend to change it. He should have been on "Name That Tune"!!!! cause it'll only have played maybe 1 or 2 or 3 notes and he knows it's a Christmas song!!!! it's pretty funny when he can't name that tune and it's Burl Ives!!!!!  But he'll love the music closer to the event ....he's says anyway!!! So I'm bringing Elvis for sure.....now where is my Chipmunks Christmas Special CD?????


----------



## Al33 (Dec 8, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Not at all!!! He channel surfs alot when we're in the truck riding. And since the Christmas music started out BEFORE Thanksgiving!!!! He'll tend to change it. He should have been on "Name That Tune"!!!! cause it'll only have played maybe 1 or 2 or 3 notes and he knows it's a Christmas song!!!! it's pretty funny when he can't name that tune and it's Burl Ives!!!!!  But he'll love the music closer to the event ....he's says anyway!!! So I'm bringing Elvis for sure.....now where is my Chipmunks Christmas Special CD?????



Well, here's a Christmas jingle that should get him in the spirit:

Jingle Bells, turtle shells, Tomi's on her way
bringing all her bows and gifts, for a special day,
Jeep is loaded to the hilt, arrows, bows and all
all the way from Tennessee she's gonna have a ball.

Chorus:
Dashing down the road, in a jeep with 4 wheel drive
over the hills she comes, on Interstate seventyfive.
Bows and arrows clatter, making spirits rise
Oh what fun we're going to have telling all the lies, HEY

Shootin' cans off Bubba's head and showin' up the guys
Look out boys this gal is hot and easy on the eyes, 
Birthday time and Christmas too, all rolled into one,
goin' to be a grand ol time when Tomi starts the fun.

Chorus:
Dashing down the road, in a jeep with 4 wheel drive
over the hills she comes, on Interstate seventyfive.
Bows and arrows clatter, making spirits rise
Oh what fun we're going to have telling all the lies, HEY

She talks a bit, thats' for sure, you may just wish your deaf
but even so she's such a hoot, you can just ask Jeff. 
We're really looking forward to the day that she arrives,
'cause there ain't no doubt about it, she's the apple of our eyes.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 8, 2009)

I love you Al !!!!! That was a swell poem!!!!!FFL.
And Jeff does go deaf on occasion!!!! I've seen it with my own eyes!!!!!


p.s. I have a wonderful rendition of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" that I will sing........if so co-hersed!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 8, 2009)

Ill bring some kind of desert


----------



## pine nut (Dec 8, 2009)

Bringing a squash caserole and oriental salad  and prolly sumpin else!  I can bring some plastical chairs and an awning too.  bill


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 8, 2009)

We may have to hire an off duty officer to direct traffic!

I'm hungry.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Didn't know you were that poetic Al.... I enjoyed that ... you know her well....


----------



## Al33 (Dec 10, 2009)

OK folks, getting down to the wire here and although it doesn't look like we are going to have great weather we are still going to have a great time. I was thinking of postponing it but there simply isn't a good date to put it off to so just dress accordingly and bring your umbrella.

Ta-ton-ka will be helping me set up a large tarp and we should have a few canopy shelters to huddle up under if the rain gets too hard. If anyone coming early has another canopy we can set up please bring it. Of course I have the big front porch and will have a fire going inside as well. 
I have all the lights up and ready to turn on and will be working tomorrow on the tables and other needs. There should be plenty of parking on the opposite side of the yard from the house but there "may" be some soft spots on that side so if you only have 2 wheel drive you may want to stay close to the pavement.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2009)

Soemthing came up so the Allen Family won't be making it. Yall have fun!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 10, 2009)

Al33 said:


> OK folks, getting down to the wire here and although it doesn't look like we are going to have great weather we are still going to have a great time. I was thinking of postponing it but there simply isn't a good date to put it off to so just dress accordingly and bring your umbrella.
> 
> Ta-ton-ka will be helping me set up a large tarp and we should have a few canopy shelters to huddle up under if the rain gets too hard. If anyone coming early has another canopy we can set up please bring it. Of course I have the big front porch and will have a fire going inside as well.
> I have all the lights up and ready to turn on and will be working tomorrow on the tables and other needs. There should be plenty of parking on the opposite side of the yard from the house but there "may" be some soft spots on that side so if you only have 2 wheel drive you may want to stay close to the pavement.
> ...



need help setting anything up? I can help Friday after work.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 10, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> need help setting anything up? I can help Friday after work.



Thanks for the offer Steve but I am not sure when John will be able to be here with the big tarp and that's the only thing I can think of where an extra hand or two might be needed. Give me a call before you leave work and I'll let you know. Thanks!
I just got back from Wally World and brought home a 10 x 10 canopy to put up on the hill for the archery shoot. Bubba doesn't like getting wet.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll bring the Jager?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 11, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'll bring the Jager?



I knew I was going to to miss a good one this weekend!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 11, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I knew I was going to to miss a good one this weekend!



Matt, there has to be at least sometime during the entire day you and family can make it?????? You know you want me to kick your butt again shooting pill bottle openings don't you?????chicken!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 11, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Matt, there has to be at least sometime during the entire day you and family can make it?????? You know you want me to kick your butt again shooting pill bottle openings don't you?????chicken!!!!!!!!!



I would love to but we will be out of town and wont be coming back til sunday. 


I will miss gettin spanked by you!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2009)

Have a fun and safe trip Matthew and know you will be missed.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 11, 2009)

Directions Anyone ? I have GPS so maybe someone could pm me an address. Thanks Dave.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 11, 2009)

pm sent!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 11, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I would love to but we will be out of town and wont be coming back til sunday.
> 
> 
> I will miss gettin spanked by you!



Matt!!!! hate you'll miss but you can send that avatar on over with your compliments!!!!!! 
You don't get the spanking Sat.....it's the birthday boy that's suppose to receive it!!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Dec 11, 2009)

Tngirl and AL33 there better be some pic posted up since I'm working and can't make it


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 11, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Tngirl and AL33 there better be some pic posted up since I'm working and can't make it


You know we'll post, I can't til Mon pm or Tues am tho. Al can tho!!!! Wish you could do a police drive-by or something. Hey, showup with your lights a flashing and in your uuunnneeform!!!!


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 12, 2009)

It looks like I won't make it. This old cold has got me down. I didn't work Thursday and went home early Friday.

Happy birthday Jeff.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 12, 2009)

Bill Mc said:


> It looks like I won't make it. This old cold has got me down. I didn't work Thursday and went home early Friday.
> 
> Happy birthday Jeff.



Thanks Bill!

Sorry about your cold. I hope you get better quick.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry I am missing out on all ya'll getting to see me..  
Work thing got in the way, and gotta be back early in the A.M.

Stay dry and Happy Birthday Jeff..  I'll catch up with ya'll another time...


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 12, 2009)

It was good to see everyone. Got to meet some new (to me) people. Thanks again Al for hosting.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 12, 2009)

ALWAYS A TREAT!!!

Had fun with ya'll as usual


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 12, 2009)

Had a blast Al. Thanks for your hospitality. My wife really enjoyed talking with your daugher and I learned that I can shoot a bow


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry I'm a little late on posting these pics, got home after midnight last nite and just finished my 2nd cup coffee , so can think straighter than my usual "curve" here's some that I took. I know there were others taking pics, Al and Courtney but not sure if they've wound up somewhere else. Most pictures are self explainatory and you know the cast of characters. The gentleman with Jeff next to him is his father, Gary Hampton. A very nice man, no wonder why Jeff is so nice, once you meet the Oak Tree!!!!
And John, I believe your "girlfriend" now resides with a nice truckdriver in the southern part of the state!!!!

































































And the big white ball hanging over jsullivan's head in the one picture must be a raindrop on my lens....at first I thought Glinda the Good Witch was coming down from the mountain to be amongst the munchkins, then I remembered I was the only munchkin in the group!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2009)

Did i miss out on Lil Miss Tatonka Chips?!?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome pics Tomi!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 15, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Did i miss out on Lil Miss Tatonka Chips?!?!?!?!


She resides in southern GA with a nice truck driver. She'll send ya'll her email address just as soon as she locates one!!!!!!
Thanks Kebo....we had a blast!!!!!! we never let a little rain interfere in a good time!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> She resides in southern GA with a nice truck driver. She'll send ya'll her email address just as soon as she locates one!!!!!!
> Thanks Kebo....we had a blast!!!!!! we never let a little rain interfere in a good time!!!!!



I was referring to the young lady on the left in the black coat, 8th pic down that you posted.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 15, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I was referring to the young lady on the left in the black coat, 8th pic down that you posted.



sorry about that!!!! yes...you missed out on a very nice young lady!!!!!! you're loss is all I can say!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> sorry about that!!!! yes...you missed out on a very nice young lady!!!!!! you're loss is all I can say!!!!!!!!


----------

